# Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban



## Billy_Kinetta

A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.  

*The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *

Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban


----------



## pknopp

And the name calling will commence when the Supreme Court overturns it.


----------



## marvin martian

pknopp said:


> And the name calling will commence when the Supreme Court overturns it.



We'll see who brings the challenge.  For their sake, I hope it's not one of the people who called Kavanaugh a gang-rapist and Barrett a backwards sister-wife.  LOL


----------



## Moonglow

pknopp said:


> And the name calling will commence when the Supreme Court overturns it.


Just remember that all life is precious unless it's a liberal or an illegal.


----------



## Moonglow

Arkansas is trying to see if they can attain the record for the most unwed pregnant teens like they did a decade ago. What happened to Republicans being for smaller, less intrusive govt.?


----------



## playtime




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

pknopp said:


> And the name calling will commence when the Supreme Court overturns it.



States Rights under the 10th Amendment will be the only Constitutional issue before the Court.


----------



## Concerned American

playtime said:


> View attachment 465996


Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.


----------



## Coyote

Moonglow said:


> Arkansas is trying to see if they can attain the record for the most unwed pregnant teens like they did a decade ago. What happened to *Republicans being for smaller, less intrusive govt.?*



It was always a lie.


----------



## Coyote

Concerned American said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.
Click to expand...

And a vasectomy.


----------



## AFrench2

Coyote said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas is trying to see if they can attain the record for the most unwed pregnant teens like they did a decade ago. What happened to *Republicans being for smaller, less intrusive govt.?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was always a lie.
Click to expand...

It was never a lie.

Government so small it fits in your uterus.


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban



Doesnt have a prayer of surviving even a 6-3 Conservative court


----------



## Concerned American

Coyote said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a vasectomy.
Click to expand...

Works for me.


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> View attachment 465996



It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> View attachment 465996


So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
Click to expand...






^^^ 

your wet dream.


----------



## Dayton3

Moonglow said:


> Arkansas is trying to see if they can attain the record for the most unwed pregnant teens like they did a decade ago.



Citation required.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
Click to expand...


i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.


----------



## playtime




----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
Click to expand...

Probably because we don't want the next MJ or walter payton being killed in the womb, life deserves a chance


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
Click to expand...


Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.

Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder. 

And that there says everything about it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


>


And the alternative is death


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
Click to expand...


there are post born real children going hungry every night ...

(R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
Click to expand...

^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
Click to expand...

In America? Surely you jest


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
Click to expand...


Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.

how much for for an hour?

$20?

$50?


----------



## Wyatt earp

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
Click to expand...

$5 dollar me love you long time!


Lol


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In America? Surely you jest
Click to expand...


*Senate Republicans Are Coming for Medicare and Medicaid, This Time Through Tax Reform*
*The GOP’s proposed 2018 budget would lead to a $1 trillion cut to Medicaid and a $473 billion cut to Medicare over 10 years, according to Senate Democrats.*
Aída Chávez
October 4 2017, 5:49 p.m.

Senate Republicans Are Coming for Medicare and Medicaid, This Time Through Tax Reform

that doesn't sound very pro life to me.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


donny loves the poorly educated long time.


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
Click to expand...


$100. That's my final offer.

It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
Click to expand...


<pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.


----------



## Moonglow

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
Click to expand...

Like hell, if God doesn't like it he can come on down and make a change.


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
Click to expand...


But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?

You haven't really come a long way, baby.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
Click to expand...

So playtime what would be an offer you couldn't refuse?


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
Click to expand...


if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So playtime what would be an offer you couldn't refuse?
Click to expand...


i'm married... almost 36 yrs & unlike yer chosen one, 100% faithful.  besides your question is moot.


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
Click to expand...


The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.
Click to expand...


only if one is forced.  then it's not a mutual transaction ... now is it?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Orangecat

playtime said:


>


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only if one is forced.  then it's not a mutual transaction ... now is it?
Click to expand...


Neither is forcing an unborn child to die, a mutual transaction.


----------



## playtime

Orangecat said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466013
Click to expand...


not since the days of carter & the hyde amendment has been enacted.

do try to keep up.


----------



## Orangecat

Coyote said:


> View attachment 466012


Should we decriminalize the murder of people's offspring?
Adult decisions have adult consequences.
Your orgasm, your bill.


----------



## JGalt

Coyote said:


> View attachment 466012



What kind of a lowlife liberal gutter-girl gets knocked up by some irresponsible doper of a guy who runs off and doesn't support the women he impregnated?


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only if one is forced.  then it's not a mutual transaction ... now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither is forcing an unborn child to die, a mutual transaction.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Coyote said:


> View attachment 466012


Yes and the only alternative is death.


----------



## Orangecat

playtime said:


> do try to keep up.


Take your own advice, dumbass:
House Democrats will try to repeal long-standing ban on federal money for abortions


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only if one is forced.  then it's not a mutual transaction ... now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither is forcing an unborn child to die, a mutual transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No human ever gave birth to a cow, a horse, or a cat. If you place your own existence on the same plane with lower life forms, then you have no clue as to why God created you.

Nor should any government be involved in financing the murder of their own unborn citizens. That's not why government was created.


----------



## playtime

Orangecat said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> do try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> Take your own advice, dumbass:
> House Democrats will try to repeal long-standing ban on federal money for abortions
Click to expand...


it'll never go thru.

relax.


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only if one is forced.  then it's not a mutual transaction ... now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither is forcing an unborn child to die, a mutual transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No human ever gave birth to a cow, a horse, or a cat. If you place your own existence on the same plane with lower life forms, then you have no clue as to why God created you.
Click to expand...


LOL!!!!  you speak of god?  are you kidding?


----------



## Orangecat

playtime said:


>


Yes, with a DNA test. 
Most likely, none of those are human. 
You leftist turds need to find a better argument for murder than "look, theses embryos all look the same, durrr".


----------



## Orangecat

playtime said:


> it'll never go thru.
> 
> relax.


I'm perfectly relaxed and enjoying exposing you for the fool you are.


----------



## playtime

Orangecat said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> it'll never go thru.
> 
> relax.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly relaxed and enjoying exposing you for the fool you are.
Click to expand...


oh i see, you are delusional.


----------



## Orangecat

JGalt said:


> What kind of a lowlife liberal gutter-girl gets knocked up by some irresponsible doper of a guy who runs off and doesn't support the women he impregnated?


Playtime?


----------



## Orangecat

playtime said:


> oh i see, you are delusional.


Oh, I see you're an illiterate dumbass. At least you got the comma somewhat correct.


----------



## JGalt

playtime said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only if one is forced.  then it's not a mutual transaction ... now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither is forcing an unborn child to die, a mutual transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No human ever gave birth to a cow, a horse, or a cat. If you place your own existence on the same plane with lower life forms, then you have no clue as to why God created you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!  you speak of god?  are you kidding?
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm speaking about God. Every person in this world is a sinner by nature, including myself. But even this sinner knows that there is a higher being, and He which created you frowns on the murder of unborn children.

For that matter, any religion besides Christianity also doesn't believe in murdering the unborn.


----------



## playtime

Orangecat said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh i see, you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see you're an illiterate dumbass. At least you got the comma somewhat correct.
Click to expand...


oh i see, ^^^ a grammar nazi wishing he had at least that to comment on & have a sad attempt at being relevant.


----------



## playtime

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ attitudes like this is why no one cares about killing some one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466009
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok then. If it's your body and you can do anything you want with it, sell it to me.
> 
> how much for for an hour?
> 
> $20?
> 
> $50?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $5 dollar me love you long time!
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> donny loves the poorly educated long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100. That's my final offer.
> 
> It's your body and you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <pfffft>  you couldn't afford me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you would sell your body for the right price. After all, it's your body and you can do whatever you damned well please with it, right?
> 
> You haven't really come a long way, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if i chose to do that it's none of your biz;'nez....  are you CONnecting the dots yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dots are telling me what if and when you choose to do that, it will no longer be your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only if one is forced.  then it's not a mutual transaction ... now is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither is forcing an unborn child to die, a mutual transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No human ever gave birth to a cow, a horse, or a cat. If you place your own existence on the same plane with lower life forms, then you have no clue as to why God created you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!  you speak of god?  are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm speaking about God. Every person in this world is a sinner by nature, including myself. But even this sinner knows that there is a higher being, and He which created you frowns on the murder of unborn children.
> 
> For that matter, any religion besides Christianity also doesn't believe in murdering the unborn.
Click to expand...


& yet you do nothing to better yerself & preach to someone else about their alleged sins?

haaaaaaaaaaa.................... priceless.


----------



## Orangecat

playtime said:


> oh i see, ^^^ a grammar nazi wishing he had at least that to comment on & have a sad attempt at being relevant.


It's not my fault you're an idiot, kid. You should've paid better attention in school.


----------



## playtime




----------



## Dayton3

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
Click to expand...


where do you (and others) get that idea?


----------



## Jets

SCOTUS will rule this unconstitutional.

Period


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


>


So do you have a litter of children?


----------



## playtime

Dayton3 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you (and others) get that idea?
Click to expand...

 
*The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets*

On March 11, 2019, President Trump released his Fiscal Year 2020 budget, a document that is breathtaking in its degree of cruelty and is filled with broken promises.

What follows is a list of some of the most egregious proposals from the Trump Budget.

*If Trump’s Budget for 2020 became law, it would:*



*Repeal the Affordable Care Act*, eliminating health insurance for 32 million Americans, abolishing protections for people with pre-existing conditions, and substantially increasing premiums for older Americans. If the Trump Budget became law, a 60-year-old making $25,000 a year could see their health care premiums increase by up to $10,500 a year – from $1,608 to $12,180 in 2020, almost half of their income.
Cut federal funding for the *Medicaid* program by $1.5 trillion over the next 10 years – 36 percent in 2029 alone. Medicaid provides funding for more than 60 percent of all nursing home residents, 83 percent of poor children, 48 percent of children with special needs, and nearly half of all births in the U.S.
Make college more expensive for 3.2 million students by completely eliminating the *Direct Subsidized Loan *program and by taking away grants for 1.5 million students by abolishing the *Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant* program. The Trump Budget also eliminates the *Public Service Loan Forgiveness* program and cuts the *Federal Work Study* program by more than 55 percent.
Eliminate after-school programs for 1.7 million students by zeroing out the *21st Century Community Learning Centers* program.
Take away high-quality child care and early education for nearly 150,000 low-income children by cutting *Head Start* by 17 percent in the final year of this budget.
Eliminate nutrition assistance for more than 10 million Americans – 89 percent of whom live in households with at least one child, elderly person, or a person with a disability – by cutting the *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP, or food stamps)* by $220 billion nationally over 10 years.
Take food out of the mouths of more than 1 million pregnant women, new moms, babies, and toddlers by cutting the *Women, Infants, and Children (WIC)* program by 13 percent in the final year of this budget
Deny heating and cooling assistance to nearly 6 million households – 69 percent of which include at least one elderly person, one person with a disability, or one child under five years old – by abolishing the *Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP)*.
The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget

^^^  that ^^^

thankfully the bastard lost.

bigley.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you have a litter of children?
Click to expand...


do you?


----------



## Care4all

JGalt said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 466002
> 
> ^^^
> 
> your wet dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's *not* your body and you can't do anything you want with it. You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself. Those are all things which we do not allow you to do with your body. You also can't smoke in public buildings, wear a gun in a post office, mutilate yourself with knives, or poke out your own eyes. You will be locked up for any of those things.
> 
> Neither should you kill an unborn living human being that is inside of you. If someone were to take your life while you were pregnant and the unborn child also died, they would be charged with two counts of murder.
> 
> And that there says everything about it.
Click to expand...

The right to privacy.  The govt does not have the right to know a woman is pregnant in her early stages of pregnancy, or to know what she and her doctor know about her medical conditions.

Has nothing to do with wearing a seatbelt, or walking down the public street butt naked....laws.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Screwing The Pooch "

* Morons Wasting Taxpayer Money To Fund The Judicial System **

If the ignorant fucks on religious reich would get off the nonsense abortion issue , we could solve illegal immigration and the national debt .


----------



## Dayton3

playtime said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you (and others) get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets*
> 
> On March 11, 2019, President Trump released his Fiscal Year 2020 budget, a document that is breathtaking in its degree of cruelty and is filled with broken promises.
> 
> What follows is a list of some of the most egregious proposals from the Trump Budget.
> 
> *If Trump’s Budget for 2020 became law, it would:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Repeal the Affordable Care Act*, eliminating health insurance for 32 million Americans, abolishing protections for people with pre-existing conditions, and substantially increasing premiums for older Americans. If the Trump Budget became law, a 60-year-old making $25,000 a year could see their health care premiums increase by up to $10,500 a year – from $1,608 to $12,180 in 2020, almost half of their income.
> Cut federal funding for the *Medicaid* program by $1.5 trillion over the next 10 years – 36 percent in 2029 alone. Medicaid provides funding for more than 60 percent of all nursing home residents, 83 percent of poor children, 48 percent of children with special needs, and nearly half of all births in the U.S.
> Make college more expensive for 3.2 million students by completely eliminating the *Direct Subsidized Loan *program and by taking away grants for 1.5 million students by abolishing the *Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant* program. The Trump Budget also eliminates the *Public Service Loan Forgiveness* program and cuts the *Federal Work Study* program by more than 55 percent.
> Eliminate after-school programs for 1.7 million students by zeroing out the *21st Century Community Learning Centers* program.
> Take away high-quality child care and early education for nearly 150,000 low-income children by cutting *Head Start* by 17 percent in the final year of this budget.
> Eliminate nutrition assistance for more than 10 million Americans – 89 percent of whom live in households with at least one child, elderly person, or a person with a disability – by cutting the *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP, or food stamps)* by $220 billion nationally over 10 years.
> Take food out of the mouths of more than 1 million pregnant women, new moms, babies, and toddlers by cutting the *Women, Infants, and Children (WIC)* program by 13 percent in the final year of this budget
> Deny heating and cooling assistance to nearly 6 million households – 69 percent of which include at least one elderly person, one person with a disability, or one child under five years old – by abolishing the *Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP)*.
> The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget
> 
> ^^^  that ^^^
> 
> thankfully the bastard lost.
> 
> bigley.
Click to expand...


So your idea is that one doesn't care about children unless you want to shovel money to their parents?


----------



## TheParser

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban



Very disappointed by any restrictions on abortion.

We need fewer births, not more.

Every time I read about a robbery or sucker punching or looting or rape or murder, I think to myself: Oh, if only the perp had not been born!


----------



## Lesh

In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope









						Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
					

Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.




					www.politico.com
				




And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.

Never believe a Republican...


----------



## TNHarley

Force a young girl to carry her uncles incest rape child....!
Sick fucks


----------



## Crepitus

Lesh said:


> In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
> 
> 
> Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.
> 
> Never believe a Republican...


Republicans are liars.  It's not anything they have any control over, it's just a fact.  Like gravity.  Things fall down, republicans lie.


----------



## Mr Natural

Looks like little Daisy Mae will have to hop on the Greyhound and head to the Big Bad City when her cousin knocks her up.


----------



## TNHarley

Crepitus said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
> 
> 
> Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.
> 
> Never believe a Republican...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are liars.  It's not anything they have any control over, it's just a fact.  Like gravity.  Things fall down, republicans lie.
Click to expand...

If all you partisans realized that about your own "side" we wouldnt be such a fucked up country.


----------



## Likkmee

Lesh said:


> In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
> 
> 
> Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.
> 
> Never believe a Republican...


Roll black Wade ? RACIZM !


----------



## deannalw

Lesh said:


> In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
> 
> 
> Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.
> 
> Never believe a Republican...




Good on them.

Go forth and murder no more


----------



## bodecea

Lesh said:


> In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
> 
> 
> Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.
> 
> Never believe a Republican...


Cousin on Cousin.....what fun.


----------



## TNHarley

deannalw said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
> 
> 
> Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.
> 
> Never believe a Republican...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good on them.
> 
> Go forth and murder no more
Click to expand...

Its still murder when the mothers life is in danger.


----------



## jc456

TNHarley said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> In nearly all cases. The only exception is to safe the life of the mother. Rape? Nope. Incest? Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law
> 
> 
> Supporters hope the new law will force the U.S. Supreme Court to reconsider legal abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Republicans SWORE they weren't trying to roll back Wade.
> 
> Never believe a Republican...
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are liars.  It's not anything they have any control over, it's just a fact.  Like gravity.  Things fall down, republicans lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all you partisans realized that about your own "side" we wouldnt be such a fucked up country.
Click to expand...

I've never met a politician that hasn't lied.  any of em.  So technically that post was redundant.


----------



## Dayton3

TheParser said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed by any restrictions on abortion.
> 
> We need fewer births, not more.
> 
> Every time I read about a robbery or sucker punching or looting or rape or murder, I think to myself: Oh, if only the perp had not been born!
Click to expand...


That's idiotic.


----------



## task0778

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban



I think Roe v Wade was on pretty shaky constitutional ground anyway, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the current SCOTUS allow each state to make up their own abortion laws as long as they don't totally ban abortions altogether.  IMHO, that's the way it should be.


----------



## Anathema

Moonglow said:


> Just remember that all life is precious unless it's a liberal or an illegal.



No. Life by itself is NOT any more precious than the dust under our feet. INNOCENT life has a value, but only because of its innocence. Not for any other reason.


----------



## TheParser

Dayton3 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed by any restrictions on abortion.
> 
> We need fewer births, not more.
> 
> Every time I read about a robbery or sucker punching or looting or rape or murder, I think to myself: Oh, if only the perp had not been born!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's idiotic.
Click to expand...





Elderly Asian people are being brutally attacked in this country by worthless individuals.

I wish that those horrible perps had never been born.

You are entitled to your opinion, of course.


----------



## ESay

JGalt said:


> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself


Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?


----------



## Dayton3

TheParser said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointed by any restrictions on abortion.
> 
> We need fewer births, not more.
> 
> Every time I read about a robbery or sucker punching or looting or rape or murder, I think to myself: Oh, if only the perp had not been born!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elderly Asian people are being brutally attacked in this country by worthless individuals.
> 
> I wish that those horrible perps had never been born.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion, of course.
Click to expand...


Why do you single out Asians to care about?


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" So Wanting The Abortion Issue Publicly Debated Adequately "

* Information Is Key **


task0778 said:


> I think Roe v Wade was on pretty shaky constitutional ground anyway, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the current SCOTUS allow each state to make up their own abortion laws as long as they don't totally ban abortions altogether.  IMHO, that's the way it should be.


The constitutional basis of roe v wade is rock solid , and it is not a state issue .






						Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade
					

" Demand Any Nomination For Us Supreme Court Justice Explain Blackmun ' Logically Of Course ' Statement From Roe V Wade "  * On Behalf Of Pro Choice Republican Constitutionalism *  The next nominee for us supreme court should be asked to explain the following statement from justice blackmun whom...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Now , a state issue is that upon birth and contingent upon us jurisdiction ( parents are us citizens or subjects by title in us legal immigration system ) one becomes a citizen of the us and of the state in which they reside , and to claim that a state does not have jurisdiction over illegal immigration is a bold faced lie !


----------



## playtime

Dayton3 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you (and others) get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets*
> 
> On March 11, 2019, President Trump released his Fiscal Year 2020 budget, a document that is breathtaking in its degree of cruelty and is filled with broken promises.
> 
> What follows is a list of some of the most egregious proposals from the Trump Budget.
> 
> *If Trump’s Budget for 2020 became law, it would:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Repeal the Affordable Care Act*, eliminating health insurance for 32 million Americans, abolishing protections for people with pre-existing conditions, and substantially increasing premiums for older Americans. If the Trump Budget became law, a 60-year-old making $25,000 a year could see their health care premiums increase by up to $10,500 a year – from $1,608 to $12,180 in 2020, almost half of their income.
> Cut federal funding for the *Medicaid* program by $1.5 trillion over the next 10 years – 36 percent in 2029 alone. Medicaid provides funding for more than 60 percent of all nursing home residents, 83 percent of poor children, 48 percent of children with special needs, and nearly half of all births in the U.S.
> Make college more expensive for 3.2 million students by completely eliminating the *Direct Subsidized Loan *program and by taking away grants for 1.5 million students by abolishing the *Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant* program. The Trump Budget also eliminates the *Public Service Loan Forgiveness* program and cuts the *Federal Work Study* program by more than 55 percent.
> Eliminate after-school programs for 1.7 million students by zeroing out the *21st Century Community Learning Centers* program.
> Take away high-quality child care and early education for nearly 150,000 low-income children by cutting *Head Start* by 17 percent in the final year of this budget.
> Eliminate nutrition assistance for more than 10 million Americans – 89 percent of whom live in households with at least one child, elderly person, or a person with a disability – by cutting the *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP, or food stamps)* by $220 billion nationally over 10 years.
> Take food out of the mouths of more than 1 million pregnant women, new moms, babies, and toddlers by cutting the *Women, Infants, and Children (WIC)* program by 13 percent in the final year of this budget
> Deny heating and cooling assistance to nearly 6 million households – 69 percent of which include at least one elderly person, one person with a disability, or one child under five years old – by abolishing the *Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP)*.
> The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget
> 
> ^^^  that ^^^
> 
> thankfully the bastard lost.
> 
> bigley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your idea is that one doesn't care about children unless you want to shovel money to their parents?
Click to expand...


it's painfully obvious.


----------



## Dayton3

playtime said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you (and others) get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets*
> 
> On March 11, 2019, President Trump released his Fiscal Year 2020 budget, a document that is breathtaking in its degree of cruelty and is filled with broken promises.
> 
> What follows is a list of some of the most egregious proposals from the Trump Budget.
> 
> *If Trump’s Budget for 2020 became law, it would:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Repeal the Affordable Care Act*, eliminating health insurance for 32 million Americans, abolishing protections for people with pre-existing conditions, and substantially increasing premiums for older Americans. If the Trump Budget became law, a 60-year-old making $25,000 a year could see their health care premiums increase by up to $10,500 a year – from $1,608 to $12,180 in 2020, almost half of their income.
> Cut federal funding for the *Medicaid* program by $1.5 trillion over the next 10 years – 36 percent in 2029 alone. Medicaid provides funding for more than 60 percent of all nursing home residents, 83 percent of poor children, 48 percent of children with special needs, and nearly half of all births in the U.S.
> Make college more expensive for 3.2 million students by completely eliminating the *Direct Subsidized Loan *program and by taking away grants for 1.5 million students by abolishing the *Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant* program. The Trump Budget also eliminates the *Public Service Loan Forgiveness* program and cuts the *Federal Work Study* program by more than 55 percent.
> Eliminate after-school programs for 1.7 million students by zeroing out the *21st Century Community Learning Centers* program.
> Take away high-quality child care and early education for nearly 150,000 low-income children by cutting *Head Start* by 17 percent in the final year of this budget.
> Eliminate nutrition assistance for more than 10 million Americans – 89 percent of whom live in households with at least one child, elderly person, or a person with a disability – by cutting the *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP, or food stamps)* by $220 billion nationally over 10 years.
> Take food out of the mouths of more than 1 million pregnant women, new moms, babies, and toddlers by cutting the *Women, Infants, and Children (WIC)* program by 13 percent in the final year of this budget
> Deny heating and cooling assistance to nearly 6 million households – 69 percent of which include at least one elderly person, one person with a disability, or one child under five years old – by abolishing the *Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP)*.
> The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget
> 
> ^^^  that ^^^
> 
> thankfully the bastard lost.
> 
> bigley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your idea is that one doesn't care about children unless you want to shovel money to their parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's painfully obvious.
Click to expand...


In other words you don't actually have a serious response.


----------



## Dayton3

Monk-Eye said:


> The constitutional basis of roe v wade is rock solid , and it is not a state issue .



Oh please.    The right to an abortion is an IMPLIED right which is based on another IMPLIED RIGHT (privacy).   

So no it has no constitutional basis in the real world.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Completely Constitutional And Ethically Valid To Follow "

* Nothing Implied About A Requirement For Citizenship **


Dayton3 said:


> Oh please.    The right to an abortion is an IMPLIED right which is based on another IMPLIED RIGHT (privacy).  So no it has no constitutional basis in the real world.


A wright to privacy is incidental in that the fetus , without constitutional protections for not having been born , is the private property of the mother .

The constitutional issue of abortion is not " When does life begin ? " , the constitutional issue of abortion is " When do state interests being ? " .

A state is comprised of and for citizens on whose behalf state interests lay , and for one to become a citizen they must be born and for any to receive equal protections , that includes a wright to life , any must have been born .

The supposed fetal protection laws are in fact offenses against the mother , the penalties of which are " as if " the crime had been against the mother .

Also , note that capital punishment is not available in fetal protection laws because , in general , by double entendre , to apply capital punishment a perpetrator removes their own wright to life by removing the wright to life of another , and as a fetus does not have a wright to life then capital punishment would not be applicable .


----------



## playtime

Dayton3 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you (and others) get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets*
> 
> On March 11, 2019, President Trump released his Fiscal Year 2020 budget, a document that is breathtaking in its degree of cruelty and is filled with broken promises.
> 
> What follows is a list of some of the most egregious proposals from the Trump Budget.
> 
> *If Trump’s Budget for 2020 became law, it would:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Repeal the Affordable Care Act*, eliminating health insurance for 32 million Americans, abolishing protections for people with pre-existing conditions, and substantially increasing premiums for older Americans. If the Trump Budget became law, a 60-year-old making $25,000 a year could see their health care premiums increase by up to $10,500 a year – from $1,608 to $12,180 in 2020, almost half of their income.
> Cut federal funding for the *Medicaid* program by $1.5 trillion over the next 10 years – 36 percent in 2029 alone. Medicaid provides funding for more than 60 percent of all nursing home residents, 83 percent of poor children, 48 percent of children with special needs, and nearly half of all births in the U.S.
> Make college more expensive for 3.2 million students by completely eliminating the *Direct Subsidized Loan *program and by taking away grants for 1.5 million students by abolishing the *Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant* program. The Trump Budget also eliminates the *Public Service Loan Forgiveness* program and cuts the *Federal Work Study* program by more than 55 percent.
> Eliminate after-school programs for 1.7 million students by zeroing out the *21st Century Community Learning Centers* program.
> Take away high-quality child care and early education for nearly 150,000 low-income children by cutting *Head Start* by 17 percent in the final year of this budget.
> Eliminate nutrition assistance for more than 10 million Americans – 89 percent of whom live in households with at least one child, elderly person, or a person with a disability – by cutting the *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP, or food stamps)* by $220 billion nationally over 10 years.
> Take food out of the mouths of more than 1 million pregnant women, new moms, babies, and toddlers by cutting the *Women, Infants, and Children (WIC)* program by 13 percent in the final year of this budget
> Deny heating and cooling assistance to nearly 6 million households – 69 percent of which include at least one elderly person, one person with a disability, or one child under five years old – by abolishing the *Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP)*.
> The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget
> 
> ^^^  that ^^^
> 
> thankfully the bastard lost.
> 
> bigley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your idea is that one doesn't care about children unless you want to shovel money to their parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's painfully obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you don't actually have a serious response.
Click to expand...


in other words, you can't refute the fact that the 2017 tax cut for BIGCORP cut nearly a trillion dollars from 'entitlement' programs, that are targeted toward the most vulnerable...  which includes the kiddies.

& donny was aiming to go much much farther with his spineless GOP willing to go along to get along.  once that cord is cut .... yada yada yada.

& this COVID relief bill -  that not one (R) voted for ... will drastically cut chiild poverty.  it will also help refurbish schools & expand wifi/internet access to them thar rugrats -  enabling them to keep on par with their more fortunate classmates;  thus allowing them to have a better chance at academically succeeding with the ultimate outcome of becoming self sufficient.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Clowns Who Abdicate To Totalitarianism And The Deviants Who Entreat It "

* Left Wing Theocracy **


playtime said:


> in other words, you can't refute the fact that the 2017 tax cut for BIGCORP cut nearly a trillion dollars from 'entitlement' programs, that are targeted toward the most vulnerable...  which includes the kiddies.
> 
> & donny was aiming to go much much farther with his spineless GOP willing to go along to get along.  once that cord is cut .... yada yada yada.
> 
> & this COVID relief bill -  that not one (R) voted for ... will drastically cut chiild poverty.  it will also help refurbish schools & expand wifi/internet access to them thar rugrats -  enabling them to keep on par with their more fortunate classmates;  thus allowing them to have a better chance at academically succeeding with the ultimate outcome of becoming self sufficient.


The religion of secular humanism expects all other religions - except its own to seek private , philanthropic donations , to fund their charities .

The religion of secular humanism believes it is their wright to confiscate private property through government dictates to fund its own charities .

The federal gluttonment is printing money and dictating its centralized power grab at the behest of fools incapable of making money through free enterprise but certainly devious enough to justify its theft from others .





__





						Individual Taxpayer Obligation Per One Trillion Dollars Of National Debt
					

" Individual Taxpayer Debt Per One Trillion Dollars Of National Debt "  * Duped *  Assume approximately 333,000,000 us citizens , then 1 trillion dollars amounts to nearly $3000 per us citizen .  Does everyone feel satisfied with their exchange for $1200 per family and $500 per child ?



					www.usmessageboard.com
				









						Islamic socialism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Christian socialism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*Christian socialism*_ is a religious and political philosophy that blends Christianity and socialism, endorsing left-wing politics and socialist economics on the basis of the Bible and the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth. Many Christian socialists believe capitalism to be idolatrous and rooted in the sin of greed.[1] Christian socialists identify the cause of social inequality to be the greed that they associate with capitalism.[1]_






						Christian communism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*Christian communism*_ is a theological and political theory based upon the view that the teachings of Jesus Christ compel Christians to support religious communism as the ideal social system._


----------



## Moonglow

Dayton3 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas is trying to see if they can attain the record for the most unwed pregnant teens like they did a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citation required.
Click to expand...

For what, do try to be specific.


----------



## Moonglow

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because we don't want the next MJ or walter payton being killed in the womb, life deserves a chance
Click to expand...

Unless they are brown babies at the border.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Latin American Cannot Take Care Of Its Own And Go Cry In A Bowl Of Soup "

* Accelerating Into Unknowns When Stipulations Should Be In Place **


Moonglow said:


> Unless they are brown babies at the border.


The brown babies at the border have more than 600 million other brown peoples to depend upon , just as ever demographic about the world has a codependency on their economy and social infrastructure .

The global trade is one thing , while immigration policies for economy and social infrastructure by us citizens which depend upon it are relevant grievances to be brought forth from those collective of citizens .

The ubiquitous goal of alternative persuasions is to commandeer sovereignty over us citizens an most grievously over the privilege of us citizens to determine not only citizenship but to determine the opportunities determined by a secretaries of labor which is supposed to apprise us citizens of projected or expected visa allocations based on a competitive market demand .


----------



## Moonglow

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Latin American Cannot Take Care Of Its Own And Go Cry In A Bowl Of Soup "
> 
> * Accelerating Into Unknowns When Stipulations Should Be In Place **
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they are brown babies at the border.
> 
> 
> 
> The brown babies at the border have more than 600 million other brown peoples to depend upon , just as ever demographic about the world has a codependency on their economy and social infrastructure .
> 
> The global trade is one thing , while an economy of those which depend upon it are relevant grievances brought forth from the collective of citizens .
> 
> The ubiquitous goal of alternative persuasions is to commandeer sovereignty over us citizens an most grievously over the privilege of us citizens to determine not only citizenship but to determine the opportunities determined by a secretaries of labor which is supposed to apprise us citizens of projected or expected visa allocations based on a competitive market demand .
Click to expand...

Ahh,  the paradigm shift in morality when it involves a brown baby at the border...I see the fake form of Christianity that abodes in the heart of Trumpets. They alwasy need hookers, mules and construction laborers and meat packers in the USA and American citizens do not want them jobs.


----------



## Dayton3

playtime said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you (and others) get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets*
> 
> On March 11, 2019, President Trump released his Fiscal Year 2020 budget, a document that is breathtaking in its degree of cruelty and is filled with broken promises.
> 
> What follows is a list of some of the most egregious proposals from the Trump Budget.
> 
> *If Trump’s Budget for 2020 became law, it would:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Repeal the Affordable Care Act*, eliminating health insurance for 32 million Americans, abolishing protections for people with pre-existing conditions, and substantially increasing premiums for older Americans. If the Trump Budget became law, a 60-year-old making $25,000 a year could see their health care premiums increase by up to $10,500 a year – from $1,608 to $12,180 in 2020, almost half of their income.
> Cut federal funding for the *Medicaid* program by $1.5 trillion over the next 10 years – 36 percent in 2029 alone. Medicaid provides funding for more than 60 percent of all nursing home residents, 83 percent of poor children, 48 percent of children with special needs, and nearly half of all births in the U.S.
> Make college more expensive for 3.2 million students by completely eliminating the *Direct Subsidized Loan *program and by taking away grants for 1.5 million students by abolishing the *Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant* program. The Trump Budget also eliminates the *Public Service Loan Forgiveness* program and cuts the *Federal Work Study* program by more than 55 percent.
> Eliminate after-school programs for 1.7 million students by zeroing out the *21st Century Community Learning Centers* program.
> Take away high-quality child care and early education for nearly 150,000 low-income children by cutting *Head Start* by 17 percent in the final year of this budget.
> Eliminate nutrition assistance for more than 10 million Americans – 89 percent of whom live in households with at least one child, elderly person, or a person with a disability – by cutting the *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP, or food stamps)* by $220 billion nationally over 10 years.
> Take food out of the mouths of more than 1 million pregnant women, new moms, babies, and toddlers by cutting the *Women, Infants, and Children (WIC)* program by 13 percent in the final year of this budget
> Deny heating and cooling assistance to nearly 6 million households – 69 percent of which include at least one elderly person, one person with a disability, or one child under five years old – by abolishing the *Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP)*.
> The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget
> 
> ^^^  that ^^^
> 
> thankfully the bastard lost.
> 
> bigley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your idea is that one doesn't care about children unless you want to shovel money to their parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's painfully obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you don't actually have a serious response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in other words, you can't refute the fact that the 2017 tax cut for BIGCORP cut nearly a trillion dollars from 'entitlement' programs, that are targeted toward the most vulnerable...  which includes the kiddies.
> 
> & donny was aiming to go much much farther with his spineless GOP willing to go along to get along.  once that cord is cut .... yada yada yada.
> 
> & this COVID relief bill -  that not one (R) voted for ... will drastically cut chiild poverty.  it will also help refurbish schools & expand wifi/internet access to them thar rugrats -  enabling them to keep on par with their more fortunate classmates;  thus allowing them to have a better chance at academically succeeding with the ultimate outcome of becoming self sufficient.
Click to expand...


Utter BS in all respects.   The 2017 tax cut never cut "nearly a trillion dollars from entitlement programs". 

And if it did so what?    Why is transferring money to poor people an inherently good thing?   Shouldn't money go to those who have succeeded and are thus likely to continue to succeed?   Look at the parable of the talents in the Bible?   The money was taken from the one who had the least and given to the one that had the most.


----------



## playtime

Dayton3 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> So you oppose seat belt and helmet laws? I don't get your meme I thought you were pro baby killing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm pro life ...  seems like so called compassionate CONservatives are only pro birth.  after that - the the little rugrats & their mamas are on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you (and others) get that idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets*
> 
> On March 11, 2019, President Trump released his Fiscal Year 2020 budget, a document that is breathtaking in its degree of cruelty and is filled with broken promises.
> 
> What follows is a list of some of the most egregious proposals from the Trump Budget.
> 
> *If Trump’s Budget for 2020 became law, it would:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Repeal the Affordable Care Act*, eliminating health insurance for 32 million Americans, abolishing protections for people with pre-existing conditions, and substantially increasing premiums for older Americans. If the Trump Budget became law, a 60-year-old making $25,000 a year could see their health care premiums increase by up to $10,500 a year – from $1,608 to $12,180 in 2020, almost half of their income.
> Cut federal funding for the *Medicaid* program by $1.5 trillion over the next 10 years – 36 percent in 2029 alone. Medicaid provides funding for more than 60 percent of all nursing home residents, 83 percent of poor children, 48 percent of children with special needs, and nearly half of all births in the U.S.
> Make college more expensive for 3.2 million students by completely eliminating the *Direct Subsidized Loan *program and by taking away grants for 1.5 million students by abolishing the *Supplemental Educational Opportunity Grant* program. The Trump Budget also eliminates the *Public Service Loan Forgiveness* program and cuts the *Federal Work Study* program by more than 55 percent.
> Eliminate after-school programs for 1.7 million students by zeroing out the *21st Century Community Learning Centers* program.
> Take away high-quality child care and early education for nearly 150,000 low-income children by cutting *Head Start* by 17 percent in the final year of this budget.
> Eliminate nutrition assistance for more than 10 million Americans – 89 percent of whom live in households with at least one child, elderly person, or a person with a disability – by cutting the *Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP, or food stamps)* by $220 billion nationally over 10 years.
> Take food out of the mouths of more than 1 million pregnant women, new moms, babies, and toddlers by cutting the *Women, Infants, and Children (WIC)* program by 13 percent in the final year of this budget
> Deny heating and cooling assistance to nearly 6 million households – 69 percent of which include at least one elderly person, one person with a disability, or one child under five years old – by abolishing the *Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP)*.
> The Trump Budget for 2020: State Fact Sheets | U.S. Senate Committee On The Budget
> 
> ^^^  that ^^^
> 
> thankfully the bastard lost.
> 
> bigley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your idea is that one doesn't care about children unless you want to shovel money to their parents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's painfully obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words you don't actually have a serious response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in other words, you can't refute the fact that the 2017 tax cut for BIGCORP cut nearly a trillion dollars from 'entitlement' programs, that are targeted toward the most vulnerable...  which includes the kiddies.
> 
> & donny was aiming to go much much farther with his spineless GOP willing to go along to get along.  once that cord is cut .... yada yada yada.
> 
> & this COVID relief bill -  that not one (R) voted for ... will drastically cut chiild poverty.  it will also help refurbish schools & expand wifi/internet access to them thar rugrats -  enabling them to keep on par with their more fortunate classmates;  thus allowing them to have a better chance at academically succeeding with the ultimate outcome of becoming self sufficient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utter BS in all respects.   The 2017 tax cut never cut "nearly a trillion dollars from entitlement programs".
> 
> And if it did so what?    Why is transferring money to poor people an inherently good thing?   Shouldn't money go to those who have succeeded and are thus likely to continue to succeed?   Look at the parable of the talents in the Bible?   The money was taken from the one who had the least and given to the one that had the most.
Click to expand...


nooooooooooooo  not bullshit.

fact.


Mar 13, 2017,10:07pm EDT
*GOP Health Care Bill Will Result In A Huge Tax Cut For The Rich, 24 Million Without Insurance*
Tony NittiSenior Contributor

Taxes


Today, the Congressional Budget Office answered those questions, releasing its official scoring of the American Health Care Act, and the results are not pretty. An $883 billion tax cut, $274 billion of it going to the richest 2%. *$880 billion stripped from Medicaid. [ **that's almost a trillion buckaroos **] *And 24 million fewer insured individuals over the next ten years.
GOP Health Care Bill Will Result In A Huge Tax Cut For The Rich, 24 Million Without Insurance

them thar 'entitlements' DI-RECTLY affected the little kiddies.... you know -  the ones that you proclaim should be born?  cause they are all precious little babies?

save the babies?  they have a right to be born..... right?  or so you say.

after the cord is cut, then they are on their own.  you just said so.  you just admitted it.

that makes you pro birth.  not pro life.


----------



## MarcATL

JGalt said:


> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.


This palooka is from the *fweedumb* caucus.


----------



## MarcATL

Anathema said:


> No. Life by itself is NOT any more precious than the dust under our feet. INNOCENT life has a value, but only because of its innocence. Not for any other reason.


Where did you get this from?


----------



## Sunsettommy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban



It is a stupid bill for several reasons, there is no exceptions for rape and incest on it.

It is going to be overturned by SCOTUS.

Personally I think 3rd Trimester and Partial Birth abortions should be *criminalized* since they had plenty of time to decide. 1st and 2nd Trimesters be allowed for Abortions, but she pays the cost herself since it is "*her body*" that is pregnant, the public who didn't fuck the woman shouldn't have to subsidize her sexual lifestyle decisions.


----------



## Anathema

MarcATL said:


> Where did you get this from?



That is my own belief, based on what I have learned and experienced over my 47 years on this Earth.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Sunsettommy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a stupid bill for several reasons, there is no exceptions for rape and incest on it.
> 
> It is going to be overturned by SCOTUS.
Click to expand...


On what grounds?  The issue before SCOTUS will be state's rights, not abortion.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" The Ploy Of Fake Moral Outrage "

* Render Unto Caesar **


Moonglow said:


> Ahh,  the paradigm shift in morality when it involves a brown baby at the border...I see the fake form of Christianity that abodes in the heart of Trumpets. They alwasy need hookers, mules and construction laborers and meat packers in the USA and American citizens do not want them jobs.


The issue is citizenship and their privilges , christianity does not have anything to do with it , other than as an instrument by the left to fabricate a false association , and for the left to promote its own anti-racist racist against the evil whitey scapegoat .

The religion of secular humanism needs to get donations for its charitable causes from private , philanthropic , donations and carry their blubbering rants on a mission south of the border .


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" How To Commandeer Public Coffers To Grease The Palms of The Legal System And Political Donors Through Idiotic Legislation "

* Poorly Informed Prejudices **


Sunsettommy said:


> It is a stupid bill for several reasons, there is no exceptions for rape and incest on it.
> It is going to be overturned by SCOTUS.
> Personally I think 3rd Trimester and Partial Birth abortions should be *criminalized* since they had plenty of time to decide. 1st and 2nd Trimesters be allowed for Abortions, but she pays the cost herself since it is "*her body*" that is pregnant, the public who didn't fuck the woman shouldn't have to subsidize her sexual lifestyle decisions.


The late second trimester and third trimester abortions are nearly always for fetal abnormality , that has nothing do with puritanical obsessions for sexual decisions by individuals from the religious reich .

The roe v wade decision deferred to states , according to us 10th amendment , for whether to proscribe abortion in the third trimester .


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Us Ninth Amendment Precedes The Tenth "

* Nothing To Do With State Wrights Until Equal Protection With Citizens That Requires Birth **


Billy_Kinetta said:


> On what grounds?  The issue before SCOTUS will be state's rights, not abortion.


The decision would occur on grounds that abortion is based upon the onset of state interests that pertain to citizens who must have been born , or to non citizens who must also have been born for equal protection .

The roe v wade court concluded that - post natural viability the standard of parturition , live birth , was relative and a state interest could begin in the third trimester .


----------



## skews13

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban



The start of turning another southern state purple. 

After enough states are either blue or purple, and make no mistake about it, states are either becoming blue or purple. SCOTUS will be a moot point on abortion in the not so distant future.

Which makes you wonder what the next troll cause will be.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Skewed Out Of Scope "

* A Fool Bragging About Destroying Free Enterprise And Individual Liberty **


skews13 said:


> The start of turning another southern state purple.
> After enough states are either blue or purple, and make no mistake about it, states are either becoming blue or purple. SCOTUS will be a moot point on abortion in the not so distant future.
> Which makes you wonder what the next troll cause will be.


Biden and the entire left wing are practicing idiocy .

About the only issue the left has correct is abortion and both the left and the right clueless to explain it , so we are at a stalemate based on two groups babbling idiocy .


----------



## Dayton3

skews13 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of turning another southern state purple.
> 
> After enough states are either blue or purple, and make no mistake about it, states are either becoming blue or purple. SCOTUS will be a moot point on abortion in the not so distant future.
> 
> Which makes you wonder what the next troll cause will be.
Click to expand...


You should know that elective abortion rights are very unpopular in Arkansas.   There is only one abortion clinic in the state currently if I recall correctly. 

Governor Hutchinson (who is considered a relatively moderate and very popular governor who cannot run for reelection anyway) has tended to take centrist positions compared to the state legislature.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Coyote said:


> View attachment 466012



So I'm basically hearing, "Unless you're willing to give me lots of money, I HAVE to kill my baby!"

In actual fact, of course, there is already a lot of assistance out there for women who are pregnant and not financially healthy.  But you do so like your narrative of "You're so MEAN to want babies to live, and I'm compassionate to want them killed", we wouldn't want facts to get in your way.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Orangecat said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, with a DNA test.
> Most likely, none of those are human.
> You leftist turds need to find a better argument for murder than "look, theses embryos all look the same, durrr".
Click to expand...


Leftists actually believe their own ignorance is an argument in favor of things.  Also, they seem obsessed with the surface appearance of things.

A DNA test isn't actually necessary.  Just information.  An embryologist would be able to tell you at a glance what species an embryo belonged to, because they have the information to do it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
Click to expand...


Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.


----------



## there4eyeM

So many decisions determine life and death for those already in the world. Given that fact, this concern over a woman's decision she doesn't want to carry a pregnancy to term is highly suspect. The noisiest proponents of interfering in that choice have no moral qualms paying taxes for and supporting policies and actions that kill innumerable individuals who have done no wrongs to them.
We should be better educating our children about life and choices rather than forbidding choices necessitated by lack of understanding.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
Click to expand...


Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?


----------



## there4eyeM

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
Click to expand...

Surely, you are not suggesting that we do not already?


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
Click to expand...

I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?


----------



## Cecilie1200

there4eyeM said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely, you are not suggesting that we do not already?
Click to expand...


No, although we have moved quite a ways that direction, and are continuing to move that way.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
Click to expand...


I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
Click to expand...

Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
Click to expand...


I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
Click to expand...

Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?

In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
Click to expand...


Nope.  There's a very large difference between saying, "Your life has value, therefore I will stop you from jumping off that ledge rather than just walking past", and trying to take full responsibility for the finances and personal decisions of other people.  You seem to want to see this as some all-or-nothing binary:  either we are all complete islands unto ourselves, doing whatever we want and utterly ignoring each other, or we are a complete collective with no individual boundaries.


----------



## Dayton3

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
Click to expand...


Providing "free stuff" for everyone is not necessarily an indicator of how society values life.


----------



## there4eyeM

Cecilie1200 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely, you are not suggesting that we do not already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, although we have moved quite a ways that direction, and are continuing to move that way.
Click to expand...

Or, rather, it already is and the "do we want to" question is about the continuous instead of the future tense.


----------



## there4eyeM

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
Click to expand...

It devalues your life as, and because, it devalues life itself. Life is like a spirit that can be affected by how it is regarded and treated. Much of history and life is and has been determined by people whose thoughts and feelings are not those to which we are "naturally disposed".


----------



## bodecea

Can't stop cousins having babies.


----------



## Dayton3

bodecea said:


> Can't stop cousins having babies.



What makes you think that is any kind of a problem in Arkansas?    Giving in to mindless stereotyping I see.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  There's a very large difference between saying, "Your life has value, therefore I will stop you from jumping off that ledge rather than just walking past", and trying to take full responsibility for the finances and personal decisions of other people.  You seem to want to see this as some all-or-nothing binary:  either we are all complete islands unto ourselves, doing whatever we want and utterly ignoring each other, or we are a complete collective with no individual boundaries.
Click to expand...

To commit a suicide is also a personal decision. As well as a personal decision is to live a life on food stamps rather than getting a job. The difference between them is the former is based mostly on emotional reasons, but the latter is on personal preferences of life. And because of that the former can be prevented more 'easily'.

I am not discouraging people from helping the ones who want to commit a suicide. On the contrary. Moreover, I support those who would offer their hand to those who lost their footing. But that wasnt my point.

My point was about a state's stance for people who want to end their lives. Of course, the police should be engaged if someone wants to jump from a bridge or cut their veins. But what about voluntary euthanasia? Isnt that a right of a person to choose the end of their life?


----------



## Dayton3

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  There's a very large difference between saying, "Your life has value, therefore I will stop you from jumping off that ledge rather than just walking past", and trying to take full responsibility for the finances and personal decisions of other people.  You seem to want to see this as some all-or-nothing binary:  either we are all complete islands unto ourselves, doing whatever we want and utterly ignoring each other, or we are a complete collective with no individual boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To commit a suicide is also a personal decision. As well as a personal decision is to live a life on food stamps rather than getting a job. The difference between them is the former is based mostly on emotional reasons, but the latter is on personal preferences of life. And because of that the former can be prevented more 'easily'.
> 
> I am not discouraging people from helping the ones who want to commit a suicide. On the contrary. Moreover, I support those who would offer their hand to those who lost their footing. But that wasnt my point.
> 
> My point was about a state's stance for people who want to end their lives. Of course, the police should be engaged if someone wants to jump from a bridge or cut their veins. But what about voluntary euthanasia? Isnt that a right of a person to choose the end of their life?
Click to expand...


No..


----------



## JGalt

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
Click to expand...


I can't be achieved. China has free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc. And in spite of those things, human life is worth nothing. They also have slave labor, rolling execution vans or an AK round to the head, and a vibrant market in human body parts.

Anybody who believes there is an idyllic utopia of socialism wouldn't really enjoy the true misery that comes with it.


----------



## JGalt

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  There's a very large difference between saying, "Your life has value, therefore I will stop you from jumping off that ledge rather than just walking past", and trying to take full responsibility for the finances and personal decisions of other people.  You seem to want to see this as some all-or-nothing binary:  either we are all complete islands unto ourselves, doing whatever we want and utterly ignoring each other, or we are a complete collective with no individual boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To commit a suicide is also a personal decision. As well as a personal decision is to live a life on food stamps rather than getting a job. The difference between them is the former is based mostly on emotional reasons, but the latter is on personal preferences of life. And because of that the former can be prevented more 'easily'.
> 
> I am not discouraging people from helping the ones who want to commit a suicide. On the contrary. Moreover, I support those who would offer their hand to those who lost their footing. But that wasnt my point.
> 
> My point was about a state's stance for people who want to end their lives. Of course, the police should be engaged if someone wants to jump from a bridge or cut their veins. But what about voluntary euthanasia? Isnt that a right of a person to choose the end of their life?
Click to expand...


All of your "rights" were given by God and instituted by those people who believe in Him. There is no "right" to end one's life and truthfully, God detests suicide as much as He does any other sin.

One who commits suicide will never enter the Kingdom of Heaven, but will be eternally-damned to the lake of fire in their afterlife.


----------



## ESay

JGalt said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't be achieved. China has free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc. And in spite of those things, human life is worth nothing. They also have slave labor, rolling execution vans or an AK round to the head, and a vibrant market in human body parts.
> 
> Anybody who believes there is an idyllic utopia of socialism wouldn't really enjoy the true misery that comes with it.
Click to expand...

Man, I understand and fully agree with this. My post was to show to which extremes things may come in the argument about 'invaluable' human live. I am certain there are a lot of people who support the 'free stuff', rationalizing it in this way.


----------



## ESay

JGalt said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than just "Your rights can't interfere with my rights."  We are a society; we are social animals.  For all that we keep moving away from it, we are naturally disposed to value, care about, and empathize with each other.  And we are interconnected and interdependent on each other.  In a philosophical yet very real way, for me to say, "It does not matter if that person's life is thrown away" is to devalue my own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, in theory a person's life has the highest value. In theory. But how can this be achieved on practice? What should a society look like to be in line with this principle?
> 
> In theory, this society should include free health care for all, universal pensions for the old, vast social programs for the poor, state housing for the homeless etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  There's a very large difference between saying, "Your life has value, therefore I will stop you from jumping off that ledge rather than just walking past", and trying to take full responsibility for the finances and personal decisions of other people.  You seem to want to see this as some all-or-nothing binary:  either we are all complete islands unto ourselves, doing whatever we want and utterly ignoring each other, or we are a complete collective with no individual boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To commit a suicide is also a personal decision. As well as a personal decision is to live a life on food stamps rather than getting a job. The difference between them is the former is based mostly on emotional reasons, but the latter is on personal preferences of life. And because of that the former can be prevented more 'easily'.
> 
> I am not discouraging people from helping the ones who want to commit a suicide. On the contrary. Moreover, I support those who would offer their hand to those who lost their footing. But that wasnt my point.
> 
> My point was about a state's stance for people who want to end their lives. Of course, the police should be engaged if someone wants to jump from a bridge or cut their veins. But what about voluntary euthanasia? Isnt that a right of a person to choose the end of their life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of your "rights" were given by God and instituted by those people who believe in Him. There is no "right" to end one's life and truthfully, God detests suicide as much as He does any other sin.
> 
> One who commits suicide will never enter the Kingdom of Heaven, but will be eternally-damned to the lake of fire in their afterlife.
Click to expand...

I am not an atheist. But now is the 21st century and we should admit already that any religion isn't true enough to dominate over humans lives. That is just a way to explain their idea of God based on 'local' social, historical and cultural background. No religion or religious view should have a monopoly in a free society.


----------



## there4eyeM

It is easy to talk about 'God'. It is ridiculous to speak for 'God'. Those who claim to believe in 'God' often evidence no understanding of what 'God' could possibly be. Thus, they shame themselves and make it more difficult to discuss 'God'. It is impossible to see how this would ingratiate them with any deity.


----------



## Missourian

Moonglow said:


> Just remember that all life is precious unless it's a liberal or an illegal.



Hell...I'd save an illegal.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Missourian said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that all life is precious unless it's a liberal or an illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell...I'd save an illegal.
Click to expand...



Succinctly, you have spot lit the difference between the Left and the Right.


----------



## LuckyDuck

1.  How difficult is it to simply put on a condom?!  If you can't wait that long, you're too immature to be having sex.
2.  Abortions should be allowed in cases of incest or rape.  I also fail to see the need to wait so long that the abortion would be considered late term.  Once you've established that you're pregnant, if you don't want it, abort it.  But, don't wait until the final trimester.


----------



## Penelope

Concerned American said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.
Click to expand...

There are a load of reasons for an abortion, none of which you are privy to.


----------



## Penelope

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
Click to expand...


And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.


----------



## Concerned American

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
Click to expand...

Unless it has to do with getting a covid vaccine, eh?  Abortion on demand is MURDER.


----------



## JGalt

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
Click to expand...


Nobody has the "right" to murder someone in privacy either, which is what abortion is. That unborn child has far more right to live than you have to take his or her life.

The Bill of Right's guarantee of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness trumps your Fourth Amendment "right to privacy."

That's why the founding fathers wrote that first.


----------



## Penelope

All you men, gather around, *its none of your business if a women gets an abortion or not.  And its no ones business , male or female.*

Asa Hutchinson wouldn't be gov, if they didn't have a huge voter suppression in the state of Arkansas.


----------



## Penelope

*2 Kings 8:12

English Standard Version*

12 And Hazael said, “Why does my lord weep?” He answered, “Because I know the evil that you will do to the people of Israel. You will set on fire their fortresses, and you will kill their young men with the sword and dash in pieces their little ones and* rip open their pregnant women.”
----------------------------------
Thats what the bible says about abortions!!*


----------



## Dayton3

Penelope said:


> Asa Hutchinson wouldn't be gov, if they didn't have a huge voter suppression in the state of Arkansas.



How do you figure that?   In his reelection in  2018 he was all but unopposed.


----------



## Penelope

Dayton3 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asa Hutchinson wouldn't be gov, if they didn't have a huge voter suppression in the state of Arkansas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?   In his reelection in  2018 he was all but unopposed.
Click to expand...


Exactly. He had a democrat run against him.


----------



## ESay

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
Click to expand...

You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
Click to expand...


On what logical basis?


----------



## Penelope

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
Click to expand...


It's not any of your business.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
Click to expand...

Based on the development of a fetus.


----------



## ESay

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
Click to expand...

Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.

1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?

2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?

I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.


----------



## Penelope

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
Click to expand...


Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban


State rights verses Federal rights...

with the feds becoming one giant swamp..............states will be pushing their states rights  including for things that the people don't want as well.  It's a free for all---law and order and right and wrong no longer matter.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Turtlesoup said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban
> 
> 
> 
> State rights verses Federal rights...
> 
> with the feds becoming one giant swamp..............states will be pushing their states rights  including for things that the people don't want as well.  It's a free for all---law and order and right and wrong no longer matter.
Click to expand...


If the people of a state don't want something, they have far more options to address that at the state level than they do at the federal.  And that hardly constitutes "a free for all where law and order and right and wrong no longer matter."


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.
> 
> 1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?
> 
> 2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?
> 
> I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.
Click to expand...

1. If the baby is unwanted and there is no way to make legal abortion.

2. Dont fully understood this part. If a woman wants to make an illegal abortion in the second and third trimesters, she will do that.


----------



## ESay

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...

That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.


----------



## Penelope

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.
Click to expand...


Well its not a person yet, you can do what you want with your kids (if its legal) but you can't tell a pg women anything even if she is your girlfriend or wife.  Your girlfriend or wife can't be forced to not have an abortion.  It's not your body.


----------



## ESay

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its not a person yet, you can do what you want with your kids (if its legal) but you can't tell a pg women anything even if she is your girlfriend or wife.  Your girlfriend or wife can't be forced to not have an abortion.  It's not your body.
Click to expand...

Well, the reasoning in this way can lead to absurd conclusions. It is my body and I can relieve myself wherever I want, it is my business and I can impose every absurd regulation for the workers I want, it is my property and I can use it no matter what inconvenience I cause to other people. Etc.

An unborn baby isnt a person yet. Okay. But you know, I find it a little bit strange when, say, animals are protected from humans' cruelty, but unborn babies are not.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.
> 
> 1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?
> 
> 2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?
> 
> I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. If the baby is unwanted and there is no way to make legal abortion.
> 
> 2. Dont fully understood this part. If a woman wants to make an illegal abortion in the second and third trimesters, she will do that.
Click to expand...


Your answer to number one makes no sense whatsoever in the context of the question I actually asked.  Please do me the courtesy of reading the post you are ostensibly responding to.

Had you bothered to read and comprehend question one before blathering out an unintelligible response to whatever the hell it was you thought I said, you would have had no trouble understanding question two.

For the record, neither question is about the woman having the abortion, because no one in the English-speaking world refers to that as "making an abortion".  Go back, read the post again slowly and carefully, possibly get someone who reads English better than you to explain it.


----------



## Penelope

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its not a person yet, you can do what you want with your kids (if its legal) but you can't tell a pg women anything even if she is your girlfriend or wife.  Your girlfriend or wife can't be forced to not have an abortion.  It's not your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the reasoning in this way can lead to absurd conclusions. It is my body and I can relieve myself wherever I want, it is my business and I can impose every absurd regulation for the workers I want, it is my property and I can use it no matter what inconvenience I cause to other people. Etc.
> 
> An unborn baby isnt a person yet. Okay. But you know, I find it a little bit strange when, say, animals are protected from humans' cruelty, but unborn babies are not.
Click to expand...


Like I said there are many reasons for having an abortion of which you do not understand.  How about this, its legal by the Supreme Court and this is not a Theocracy and it would be force to have a female carry child to term and is done where men are the boss of women.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.
> 
> 1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?
> 
> 2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?
> 
> I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. If the baby is unwanted and there is no way to make legal abortion.
> 
> 2. Dont fully understood this part. If a woman wants to make an illegal abortion in the second and third trimesters, she will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer to number one makes no sense whatsoever in the context of the question I actually asked.  Please do me the courtesy of reading the post you are ostensibly responding to.
> 
> Had you bothered to read and comprehend question one before blathering out an unintelligible response to whatever the hell it was you thought I said, you would have had no trouble understanding question two.
> 
> For the record, neither question is about the woman having the abortion, because no one in the English-speaking world refers to that as "making an abortion".  Go back, read the post again slowly and carefully, possibly get someone who reads English better than you to explain it.
Click to expand...

Okay, I will re-read your question once again and will try to give you an answer. But please put aside your mentor tone. I dont oblige you anything and you can just scip my posts if you dont like them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.
> 
> 1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?
> 
> 2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?
> 
> I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. If the baby is unwanted and there is no way to make legal abortion.
> 
> 2. Dont fully understood this part. If a woman wants to make an illegal abortion in the second and third trimesters, she will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer to number one makes no sense whatsoever in the context of the question I actually asked.  Please do me the courtesy of reading the post you are ostensibly responding to.
> 
> Had you bothered to read and comprehend question one before blathering out an unintelligible response to whatever the hell it was you thought I said, you would have had no trouble understanding question two.
> 
> For the record, neither question is about the woman having the abortion, because no one in the English-speaking world refers to that as "making an abortion".  Go back, read the post again slowly and carefully, possibly get someone who reads English better than you to explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I will re-read your question once again and will try to give you an answer. But please put aside your mentor tone. I dont oblige you anything and you can just scip my posts if you dont like them.
Click to expand...


You put aside your careless illiteracy, and I won't feel the need to talk to you like a careless illiterate. Despite what the leftists in this country would have you believe, you are not a martyred victim for being expected to behave like an intelligent adult.  You can just "scip [sic]" my posts if you consider adult expectations abusive.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.
> 
> 1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?
> 
> 2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?
> 
> I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. If the baby is unwanted and there is no way to make legal abortion.
> 
> 2. Dont fully understood this part. If a woman wants to make an illegal abortion in the second and third trimesters, she will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer to number one makes no sense whatsoever in the context of the question I actually asked.  Please do me the courtesy of reading the post you are ostensibly responding to.
> 
> Had you bothered to read and comprehend question one before blathering out an unintelligible response to whatever the hell it was you thought I said, you would have had no trouble understanding question two.
> 
> For the record, neither question is about the woman having the abortion, because no one in the English-speaking world refers to that as "making an abortion".  Go back, read the post again slowly and carefully, possibly get someone who reads English better than you to explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I will re-read your question once again and will try to give you an answer. But please put aside your mentor tone. I dont oblige you anything and you can just scip my posts if you dont like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You put aside your careless illiteracy, and I won't feel the need to talk to you like a careless illiterate. Despite what the leftists in this country would have you believe, you are not a martyred victim for being expected to behave like an intelligent adult.  You can just "scip [sic]" my posts if you consider adult expectations abusive.
Click to expand...

Lady, how many foreign languages do you know?


----------



## ESay

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its not a person yet, you can do what you want with your kids (if its legal) but you can't tell a pg women anything even if she is your girlfriend or wife.  Your girlfriend or wife can't be forced to not have an abortion.  It's not your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the reasoning in this way can lead to absurd conclusions. It is my body and I can relieve myself wherever I want, it is my business and I can impose every absurd regulation for the workers I want, it is my property and I can use it no matter what inconvenience I cause to other people. Etc.
> 
> An unborn baby isnt a person yet. Okay. But you know, I find it a little bit strange when, say, animals are protected from humans' cruelty, but unborn babies are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said there are many reasons for having an abortion of which you do not understand.  How about this, its legal by the Supreme Court and this is not a Theocracy and it would be force to have a female carry child to term and is done where men are the boss of women.
Click to expand...

Some norms which were legal some time ago are now considered "out-dated' (let's put it in a mild form). And my point has nothing to do with a religion whatsoever.

Every adult person should understand that every action can have some consequences. And if some person doesn't want this consequences to happen, they should restrict some of their actions. If they fail to do so, they should carry their burden.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ESay said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.
> 
> 1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?
> 
> 2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?
> 
> I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. If the baby is unwanted and there is no way to make legal abortion.
> 
> 2. Dont fully understood this part. If a woman wants to make an illegal abortion in the second and third trimesters, she will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer to number one makes no sense whatsoever in the context of the question I actually asked.  Please do me the courtesy of reading the post you are ostensibly responding to.
> 
> Had you bothered to read and comprehend question one before blathering out an unintelligible response to whatever the hell it was you thought I said, you would have had no trouble understanding question two.
> 
> For the record, neither question is about the woman having the abortion, because no one in the English-speaking world refers to that as "making an abortion".  Go back, read the post again slowly and carefully, possibly get someone who reads English better than you to explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I will re-read your question once again and will try to give you an answer. But please put aside your mentor tone. I dont oblige you anything and you can just scip my posts if you dont like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You put aside your careless illiteracy, and I won't feel the need to talk to you like a careless illiterate. Despite what the leftists in this country would have you believe, you are not a martyred victim for being expected to behave like an intelligent adult.  You can just "scip [sic]" my posts if you consider adult expectations abusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lady, how many foreign languages do you know?
Click to expand...


You're wasting my time, first with your incoherence and now with your sniveling attempts at justifying your incoherence.

Since getting you to think logically about your mindless positions is clearly overestimating you, I will simply spell out where you were wrong according to your exhibited capabilities:

There is only one reason for abortion to be illegal:  because it is wrong to kill an unborn child, who is a living person.  If he is not a living person, or if it is not wrong to kill him, then there is no other reason whatsoever for abortion to be illegal.

Therefore, to say that abortion should be illegal in the second and third trimester but not in the first is to say either that the unborn child is not a living person, or that it is not wrong to kill him, during the first trimester.  However, there is no logical reason whatsoever to believe that this is true of an unborn child in the first trimester, but not in the second and third.

You are welcome for this explanation of your nonsensical position, and my generously donated time to your education is now at an end.


----------



## ESay

Cecilie1200 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what logical basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the development of a fetus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you actually think that was some sort of answer?  Let me see if I can clarify the term "logical" for you a little bit by demonstration.
> 
> 1)  For what reason would someone want to make abortion illegal at any point in time?
> 
> 2)  In what way would that reason apply in the second and third trimesters, but not in the first trimester?
> 
> I shall be fascinated to see if you can answer those two questions in anything approaching a coherent fashion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. If the baby is unwanted and there is no way to make legal abortion.
> 
> 2. Dont fully understood this part. If a woman wants to make an illegal abortion in the second and third trimesters, she will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your answer to number one makes no sense whatsoever in the context of the question I actually asked.  Please do me the courtesy of reading the post you are ostensibly responding to.
> 
> Had you bothered to read and comprehend question one before blathering out an unintelligible response to whatever the hell it was you thought I said, you would have had no trouble understanding question two.
> 
> For the record, neither question is about the woman having the abortion, because no one in the English-speaking world refers to that as "making an abortion".  Go back, read the post again slowly and carefully, possibly get someone who reads English better than you to explain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I will re-read your question once again and will try to give you an answer. But please put aside your mentor tone. I dont oblige you anything and you can just scip my posts if you dont like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You put aside your careless illiteracy, and I won't feel the need to talk to you like a careless illiterate. Despite what the leftists in this country would have you believe, you are not a martyred victim for being expected to behave like an intelligent adult.  You can just "scip [sic]" my posts if you consider adult expectations abusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lady, how many foreign languages do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wasting my time, first with your incoherence and now with your sniveling attempts at justifying your incoherence.
> 
> Since getting you to think logically about your mindless positions is clearly overestimating you, I will simply spell out where you were wrong according to your exhibited capabilities:
> 
> There is only one reason for abortion to be illegal:  because it is wrong to kill an unborn child, who is a living person.  If he is not a living person, or if it is not wrong to kill him, then there is no other reason whatsoever for abortion to be illegal.
> 
> Therefore, to say that abortion should be illegal in the second and third trimester but not in the first is to say either that the unborn child is not a living person, or that it is not wrong to kill him, during the first trimester.  However, there is no logical reason whatsoever to believe that this is true of an unborn child in the first trimester, but not in the second and third.
> 
> You are welcome for this explanation of your nonsensical position, and my generously donated time to your education is now at an end.
Click to expand...

So, you couldnt answer my question? Okay, you blamed me for illiteracy because I didn't properly understand your question. And know what I want to tell you? You will be in a position to blame me for it when you will comprehend and be able to write your thoughts in say one of the Slavic languages at least on the level I do it in English.

The 'quickness' you resorted to personal characteristics shows that you are an arrogant buffoon. Keep your time to yourself, it is worth nothing in any case. As is your 'educating'.


----------



## Penelope

ESay said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its not a person yet, you can do what you want with your kids (if its legal) but you can't tell a pg women anything even if she is your girlfriend or wife.  Your girlfriend or wife can't be forced to not have an abortion.  It's not your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the reasoning in this way can lead to absurd conclusions. It is my body and I can relieve myself wherever I want, it is my business and I can impose every absurd regulation for the workers I want, it is my property and I can use it no matter what inconvenience I cause to other people. Etc.
> 
> An unborn baby isnt a person yet. Okay. But you know, I find it a little bit strange when, say, animals are protected from humans' cruelty, but unborn babies are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said there are many reasons for having an abortion of which you do not understand.  How about this, its legal by the Supreme Court and this is not a Theocracy and it would be force to have a female carry child to term and is done where men are the boss of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some norms which were legal some time ago are now considered "out-dated' (let's put it in a mild form). And my point has nothing to do with a religion whatsoever.
> 
> Every adult person should understand that every action can have some consequences. And if some person doesn't want this consequences to happen, they should restrict some of their actions. If they fail to do so, they should carry their burden.
Click to expand...


Most women get pg because most men don't wear a rubber.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its not a person yet, you can do what you want with your kids (if its legal) but you can't tell a pg women anything even if she is your girlfriend or wife.  Your girlfriend or wife can't be forced to not have an abortion.  It's not your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the reasoning in this way can lead to absurd conclusions. It is my body and I can relieve myself wherever I want, it is my business and I can impose every absurd regulation for the workers I want, it is my property and I can use it no matter what inconvenience I cause to other people. Etc.
> 
> An unborn baby isnt a person yet. Okay. But you know, I find it a little bit strange when, say, animals are protected from humans' cruelty, but unborn babies are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said there are many reasons for having an abortion of which you do not understand.  How about this, its legal by the Supreme Court and this is not a Theocracy and it would be force to have a female carry child to term and is done where men are the boss of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some norms which were legal some time ago are now considered "out-dated' (let's put it in a mild form). And my point has nothing to do with a religion whatsoever.
> 
> Every adult person should understand that every action can have some consequences. And if some person doesn't want this consequences to happen, they should restrict some of their actions. If they fail to do so, they should carry their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women get pg because most men don't wear a rubber.
Click to expand...


How would you know?


----------



## ESay

Penelope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do drugs, you can't prostitute yourself, and you can't kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? And who is to prevent you from that? A vice squad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, law enforcement DOES prevent you from doing all those things, as much as they possibly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is true. The question is to what extent they should be involved in these cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that requires answering a deeper and more fundamental question:  Do we want to live in a society that treats people as disposable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the first question should be: Do we want to live in a free society? And what a free society actually is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should consider that the more important of those two words is "society".  We have come to erroneously equate freedom with anarchy, which would be the antithesis of any society at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there should be the golden mean. Basically, the rights of one person end where the rights of another person begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the rights of the women and their privacy should be equal with the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean this in the context of the right on abortion? Basically, I agree with that, but there should be term limits. Say, this right should exist in the first three months of pregnancy. An abortion on demand, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not any of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. Why is that? Because I am male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly right. If someone you date or marry doesn't want YOUR child there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That point is strange. You want equal rights for all, but now give away a right to decide basing on a biological sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its not a person yet, you can do what you want with your kids (if its legal) but you can't tell a pg women anything even if she is your girlfriend or wife.  Your girlfriend or wife can't be forced to not have an abortion.  It's not your body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the reasoning in this way can lead to absurd conclusions. It is my body and I can relieve myself wherever I want, it is my business and I can impose every absurd regulation for the workers I want, it is my property and I can use it no matter what inconvenience I cause to other people. Etc.
> 
> An unborn baby isnt a person yet. Okay. But you know, I find it a little bit strange when, say, animals are protected from humans' cruelty, but unborn babies are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said there are many reasons for having an abortion of which you do not understand.  How about this, its legal by the Supreme Court and this is not a Theocracy and it would be force to have a female carry child to term and is done where men are the boss of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some norms which were legal some time ago are now considered "out-dated' (let's put it in a mild form). And my point has nothing to do with a religion whatsoever.
> 
> Every adult person should understand that every action can have some consequences. And if some person doesn't want this consequences to happen, they should restrict some of their actions. If they fail to do so, they should carry their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women get pg because most men don't wear a rubber.
Click to expand...

You cant only blame men for that. It is a mutual responsibility.


----------



## whoisit

I don't understand liberal logic! How can a baby be just a fetus if a mother wants to abort it aja kill it but if somebody else causes her to lose aka abort or kill it all of a sudden now its a baby?


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
Click to expand...

Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.


----------



## HenryBHough

If abortion is OK.
If parting-out babies is OK.
Then WTF is wrong with cannibalism?


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
Click to expand...


----------



## surada

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban



I would be surprised if the majority in Arkansas agreed with this.


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
Click to expand...


lol ... 'child' ....

when was the last time you voted for higher taxes to take care of 'em?

save your sanctimonious hypocrisy, aflak -  nobody's buying it.


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... 'child' ....
> 
> when was the last time you voted for higher taxes to take care of 'em?
> 
> save your sanctimonious hypocrisy, aflak -  nobody's buying it.
Click to expand...

Two totally different topics that have nothing in common.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A likely contender to see the SCOTUS.
> 
> *The legislation prohibits abortion in the state unless a pregnancy poses a risk to the mother’s life. A legal challenge to the bill is virtually certain. *
> 
> Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson Signs Into Law A Near-Total Abortion Ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the majority in Arkansas agreed with this.
Click to expand...


And why would you be surprised by that?


----------



## surada

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
Click to expand...


You should have a vasectomy.


----------



## BS Filter

surada said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
Click to expand...

You should have a lobotomy.


----------



## playtime

^^^ irony at it's best ^^^


----------



## DrLove

Asa Hutchinson is a fucking idiot - Start there 








						Arkansas rejects absentee ballots at a high rate, but won't inform voters
					

In the 2016 presidential election, about one in 20 absentee ballots from voters in Arkansas were rejected, compared to a national average of one in 100.




					publicintegrity.org


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.

Brilliant logic.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BS Filter said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have a lobotomy.
Click to expand...


I think that's already been taken care of.


----------



## surada

Cecilie1200 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
Click to expand...


There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?


----------



## BS Filter

surada said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
Click to expand...

If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.


----------



## surada

BS Filter said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
Click to expand...


Often its because of maternal health, or income or absent fathers .. or because a mother can't cope with more children than she already has..


----------



## BS Filter

surada said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Often its because of maternal health, or income or absent fathers .. or because a mother can't cope with more children than she already has..
Click to expand...

Then she should be educated on how to use birth control.  Idiots.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
Click to expand...


Spare me the emotional appeals to whatever twisted, insulting form of feminism you expect me to adhere to simply because you do.  

List me some of these "many valid reasons" for abortion, please.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Often its because of maternal health, or income or absent fathers .. or because a mother can't cope with more children than she already has..
Click to expand...


Gee, can you vague that up for us some?  "Maternal health".  Share with me your vast medical knowledge of conditions in which abortion is medically necessary, and the only option.  I'm not even going to dignify, "She HAS to kill the baby, because she fucked when she was broke with a loser who dumped her" or "She has too many kids, she's just gotta start killing them!  It's the ONLY WAY!!!"  It's just embarrassing, and an insult to womanhood, to indulge in such woolyheaded, melodramatic tripe.


----------



## talksalot

Concerned American said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## surada

Cecilie1200 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of children?
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Often its because of maternal health, or income or absent fathers .. or because a mother can't cope with more children than she already has..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, can you vague that up for us some?  "Maternal health".  Share with me your vast medical knowledge of conditions in which abortion is medically necessary, and the only option.  I'm not even going to dignify, "She HAS to kill the baby, because she fucked when she was broke with a loser who dumped her" or "She has too many kids, she's just gotta start killing them!  It's the ONLY WAY!!!"  It's just embarrassing, and an insult to womanhood, to indulge in such woolyheaded, melodramatic tripe.
Click to expand...


----------



## HenryBHough

surada said:


> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?



Abortion is not necessary.  There are many personal and permanent options available to those who would like to kill an unborn infant while simultaneously saving government the cost of a trial and (in a perfect world) execution or life imprisonment.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
Click to expand...


it's none of your business what the reason is.


----------



## playtime

Cecilie1200 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me the emotional appeals to whatever twisted, insulting form of feminism you expect me to adhere to simply because you do.
> 
> List me some of these "many valid reasons" for abortion, please.
Click to expand...


it's none of YOUR fucking business either.


----------



## surada

HenryBHough said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is not necessary.  There are many personal and permanent options available to those who would like to kill an unborn infant while simultaneously saving government the cost of a trial and (in a perfect world) execution or life imprisonment.
Click to expand...


Have you had a vasectomy?


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Often its because of maternal health, or income or absent fathers .. or because a mother can't cope with more children than she already has..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then she should be educated on how to use birth control.  Idiots.
Click to expand...


most states that don't require/allow sex ed to be taught in school are the hayseed backwater hillbilly ones....  they think teaching abstinence is the only way to go.

lol ... just ask bristol palin how that worked out....


twice.


----------



## playtime

talksalot said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed
Click to expand...


how very chicom of the both of you.


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true fascist.


----------



## surada

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
Click to expand...


It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
Click to expand...






^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^


----------



## BS Filter

surada said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
Click to expand...

I live in a free country.  I can speak for the lives of the unborn if I choose to.


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
Click to expand...

There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
Click to expand...


show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
Click to expand...

Naw, propaganda is your department.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, propaganda is your department.
Click to expand...


lol ... you think such a photo doesn't exist?


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, propaganda is your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... you think such a photo doesn't exist?
Click to expand...

Show us an aborted human being.  Coward.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, propaganda is your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... you think such a photo doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us an aborted human being.  Coward.
Click to expand...


LOL!!!!  why?  they exist, albeit they only have human DNA ... but the 'being' part doesn't happen until they are viable outside the womb - - - you know,  there's only one real  human *being*   -  the one whom you wanna force into being a host...  yet once that pregnancy goes full term then you don't wanna do anything about that post born human *being* in regards to food,  housing, medical, or education.

you know it, & i know it... especially if they are brown.


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, propaganda is your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... you think such a photo doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us an aborted human being.  Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!  why?  they exist, albeit they only have human DNA ... but the 'being' part doesn't happen until they are viable outside the womb - - - you know,  there's only one real  human *being*   -  the one whom you wanna force into being a host...  yet once that pregnancy goes full term then you don't wanna do anything about that post born human *being* in regards to food, shelter, housing, medical, or education.
> 
> you know it, & i know it... especially if they are brown.
Click to expand...

Repeating the leftist agenda...."viable outside the womb".  Is a human being that's paralyzed "viable"?  How about a human being with multiple sclerosis?  How about a Down Syndrome human being?  You don't even know what the word means.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, propaganda is your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... you think such a photo doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us an aborted human being.  Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!  why?  they exist, albeit they only have human DNA ... but the 'being' part doesn't happen until they are viable outside the womb - - - you know,  there's only one real  human *being*   -  the one whom you wanna force into being a host...  yet once that pregnancy goes full term then you don't wanna do anything about that post born human *being* in regards to food, shelter, housing, medical, or education.
> 
> you know it, & i know it... especially if they are brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating the leftist agenda...."viable outside the womb".  Is a human being that's paralyzed "viable"?  How about a human being with multiple sclerosis?  How about a Down Syndrome human being?  Fascist.
Click to expand...


they are post born with a life history -  so of COURSE they are viable.

i've seen your replies re: african americans & those brownies south of the border....

& i know how VIABLE you think they are.


----------



## HenryBHough

surada said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is not necessary.  There are many personal and permanent options available to those who would like to kill an unborn infant while simultaneously saving government the cost of a trial and (in a perfect world) execution or life imprisonment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had a vasectomy?
Click to expand...


Have you killed a child?


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, propaganda is your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... you think such a photo doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us an aborted human being.  Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!  why?  they exist, albeit they only have human DNA ... but the 'being' part doesn't happen until they are viable outside the womb - - - you know,  there's only one real  human *being*   -  the one whom you wanna force into being a host...  yet once that pregnancy goes full term then you don't wanna do anything about that post born human *being* in regards to food, shelter, housing, medical, or education.
> 
> you know it, & i know it... especially if they are brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating the leftist agenda...."viable outside the womb".  Is a human being that's paralyzed "viable"?  How about a human being with multiple sclerosis?  How about a Down Syndrome human being?  Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are post born with a life history -  so of COURSE they are viable.
> 
> i've seen your replies re: african americans & those brownies south of the border....
> 
> & i know how VIABLE you think they are.
Click to expand...

You're very confused, and stupid, so I really don't give a flip what you see, hear or think about me.


----------



## Dayton3

DrLove said:


> Asa Hutchinson is a fucking idiot - Start there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas rejects absentee ballots at a high rate, but won't inform voters
> 
> 
> In the 2016 presidential election, about one in 20 absentee ballots from voters in Arkansas were rejected, compared to a national average of one in 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicintegrity.org



What makes you think Govenor Asa Hutchinson has ever been a major supporter of President Trump?  

By almost every possible standard he has governed as a moderate.


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 475365
> 
> ^^^ ain't nuthin' more fascist than that ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There sure is.  Show us a picture of an aborted human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show us a pic of post born woman with a life history dead on a motel floor from a self induced abortion because it was illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, propaganda is your department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... you think such a photo doesn't exist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us an aborted human being.  Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!  why?  they exist, albeit they only have human DNA ... but the 'being' part doesn't happen until they are viable outside the womb - - - you know,  there's only one real  human *being*   -  the one whom you wanna force into being a host...  yet once that pregnancy goes full term then you don't wanna do anything about that post born human *being* in regards to food, shelter, housing, medical, or education.
> 
> you know it, & i know it... especially if they are brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating the leftist agenda...."viable outside the womb".  Is a human being that's paralyzed "viable"?  How about a human being with multiple sclerosis?  How about a Down Syndrome human being?  Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are post born with a life history -  so of COURSE they are viable.
> 
> i've seen your replies re: african americans & those brownies south of the border....
> 
> & i know how VIABLE you think they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're very confused, and stupid, so I really don't give a flip what you see, hear or think about me.
Click to expand...


same here, aflac.


----------



## playtime

Dayton3 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asa Hutchinson is a fucking idiot - Start there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas rejects absentee ballots at a high rate, but won't inform voters
> 
> 
> In the 2016 presidential election, about one in 20 absentee ballots from voters in Arkansas were rejected, compared to a national average of one in 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicintegrity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think Govenor Asa Hutchinson has ever been a major supporter of President Trump?
> 
> By almost every possible standard he has governed as a moderate.
Click to expand...


there's nothing 'moderate' about what he did to females' autonomy.


----------



## Dayton3

playtime said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asa Hutchinson is a fucking idiot - Start there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas rejects absentee ballots at a high rate, but won't inform voters
> 
> 
> In the 2016 presidential election, about one in 20 absentee ballots from voters in Arkansas were rejected, compared to a national average of one in 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicintegrity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think Govenor Asa Hutchinson has ever been a major supporter of President Trump?
> 
> By almost every possible standard he has governed as a moderate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's nothing 'moderate' about what he did to females' autonomy.
Click to expand...


Govenor Hutchinson hasn't done anything yet in this regard.


----------



## BS Filter

playtime said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asa Hutchinson is a fucking idiot - Start there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas rejects absentee ballots at a high rate, but won't inform voters
> 
> 
> In the 2016 presidential election, about one in 20 absentee ballots from voters in Arkansas were rejected, compared to a national average of one in 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicintegrity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think Govenor Asa Hutchinson has ever been a major supporter of President Trump?
> 
> By almost every possible standard he has governed as a moderate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's nothing 'moderate' about what he did to females' autonomy.
Click to expand...


Why do you hate innocent defenseless human beings?


----------



## talksalot

playtime said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how very chicom of the both of you.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, 40% of women who abort will have multiple abortions.  Sterilization would save lives.


----------



## playtime

Dayton3 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asa Hutchinson is a fucking idiot - Start there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas rejects absentee ballots at a high rate, but won't inform voters
> 
> 
> In the 2016 presidential election, about one in 20 absentee ballots from voters in Arkansas were rejected, compared to a national average of one in 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicintegrity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think Govenor Asa Hutchinson has ever been a major supporter of President Trump?
> 
> By almost every possible standard he has governed as a moderate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's nothing 'moderate' about what he did to females' autonomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Govenor Hutchinson hasn't done anything yet in this regard.
Click to expand...



*Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law*
By ANDREW DeMILLO*March 10, 2021 GMT*



LITTLE ROCK, Ark. (AP) — Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson on Tuesday signed into law legislation banning nearly all abortions in the state, a sweeping measure that supporters hope will force the U.S. Supreme Court to revisit its landmark Roe v. Wade decision but opponents vow to block before it takes effect later this year.
Arkansas governor signs near-total abortion ban into law


----------



## playtime

BS Filter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asa Hutchinson is a fucking idiot - Start there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkansas rejects absentee ballots at a high rate, but won't inform voters
> 
> 
> In the 2016 presidential election, about one in 20 absentee ballots from voters in Arkansas were rejected, compared to a national average of one in 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> publicintegrity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think Govenor Asa Hutchinson has ever been a major supporter of President Trump?
> 
> By almost every possible standard he has governed as a moderate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's nothing 'moderate' about what he did to females' autonomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you hate innocent defenseless human beings?
Click to expand...


why do you?


----------



## playtime

talksalot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465996
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me, after the first abortion a tubal ligation should be required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how very chicom of the both of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, 40% of women who abort will have multiple abortions.  Sterilization would save lives.
Click to expand...


forced?   how very mangele of you.


----------



## Moonglow

I kill my sperm daily to stop abortion from needing to happen.


----------



## playtime

Moonglow said:


> I kill my sperm daily to stop abortion from needing to happen.



sooner or later the ' christian ' zealots will come after you for ' murdering '  all them thar knuckle children.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> the name calling will commence when the Supreme Court overturns it


Unborn humans deserve the right to life too


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> the name calling will commence when the Supreme Court overturns it
> 
> 
> 
> Unborn humans deserve the right to life too
Click to expand...


 And? Born ones do also.


----------



## Mac-7

pknopp said:


> And? Born ones do also.


Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime

unborn children are guilty of nothing


----------



## pknopp

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
Click to expand...


 Nor are those we drop bombs on.


----------



## playtime

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> the name calling will commence when the Supreme Court overturns it
> 
> 
> 
> Unborn humans deserve the right to life too
Click to expand...


there can be only be one person to make the final decision on that.


----------



## playtime

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
Click to expand...


or starve.


----------



## Dayton3

pknopp said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
Click to expand...


What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?


----------



## pknopp

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
Click to expand...


 No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.


----------



## Dayton3

pknopp said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
Click to expand...


What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?


----------



## pknopp

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
Click to expand...


 Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
Click to expand...


It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.


----------



## surada

Cecilie1200 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
Click to expand...


Nobody is insisting you have an abortion.


----------



## Dayton3

pknopp said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
Click to expand...


Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.


----------



## surada

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
Click to expand...


No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.


----------



## pknopp

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
Click to expand...


 "Our interest". Keeping our 401k's inflated.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is insisting you have an abortion.
Click to expand...


So if no one is trying to kill my family members, I shouldn't care about anyone else being killed?  Do I even need to explain what a piece of shit you sound like?


----------



## Dayton3

pknopp said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Our interest". Keeping our 401k's inflated.
Click to expand...


You have any evidence of that?

Thought not.


----------



## Dayton3

surada said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
Click to expand...


Containment is a loser policy.


----------



## BS Filter

Cecilie1200 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is insisting you have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if no one is trying to kill my family members, I shouldn't care about anyone else being killed?  Do I even need to explain what a piece of shit you sound like?
Click to expand...

Same mentality as Nazi Germany.  These are very sick creatures.


----------



## surada

Dayton3 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
Click to expand...


It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..


----------



## pknopp

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Our interest". Keeping our 401k's inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have any evidence of that?
> 
> Thought not.
Click to expand...

 
 Evidence? You stated the same thing that I did.


----------



## Dayton3

surada said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
Click to expand...


Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions. 

Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.


----------



## pknopp

Dayton3 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
Click to expand...


 Like we have done in Afghanistan? Lol

 Syria? Vietnam? Korea?


----------



## Dayton3

pknopp said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Our interest". Keeping our 401k's inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have any evidence of that?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence? You stated the same thing that I did.
Click to expand...


I said nothing nor  implied anything about "401ks" 

You of course implying that profits for defense contractors is the reason policy decisions are made.

Which is completely ignorant and idiotic.


----------



## Dayton3

pknopp said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we have done in Afghanistan? Lol
> 
> Syria? Vietnam? Korea?
Click to expand...


What's wrong with Korea?    South Korea turned into a very stable,  highly prosperous democracy.


----------



## surada

Dayton3 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
Click to expand...


There were NO justifications.. Iraq was crippled by 20 years of war and sanctions.. The US didn't crush Iran.. Are you confused about Iraq and Iran? You've never been to either, have you?


----------



## surada

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we have done in Afghanistan? Lol
> 
> Syria? Vietnam? Korea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Korea?    South Korea turned into a very stable,  highly prosperous democracy.
Click to expand...


The invasion of Iraq came from Clean Break Strategy in 1996 which was adopted by the PNAC.. ALL the oil men, the Arabs, historians, Diplomats knew it was a huge blunder. Cheney cooked the intelligence. Bandar was recalled because he couldn't influence Dubya not to do it. Its was one of the two or three major dumbass foreign policy moves the US has made.


----------



## pknopp

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Our interest". Keeping our 401k's inflated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have any evidence of that?
> 
> Thought not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence? You stated the same thing that I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said nothing nor  implied anything about "401ks"
> 
> You of course implying that profits for defense contractors is the reason policy decisions are made.
> 
> Which is completely ignorant and idiotic.
Click to expand...


 I will note, you didn't come up with a better answer. Neither has anyone.


----------



## pknopp

Dayton3 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we have done in Afghanistan? Lol
> 
> Syria? Vietnam? Korea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Korea?    South Korea turned into a very stable,  highly prosperous democracy.
Click to expand...


 As it was before hand. Our intervening made no difference but we don't let that stop us.


----------



## playtime

Cecilie1200 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
Click to expand...


^^^ irony at its best ^^^


----------



## surada

Cecilie1200 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is insisting you have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if no one is trying to kill my family members, I shouldn't care about anyone else being killed?  Do I even need to explain what a piece of shit you sound like?
Click to expand...


You should probably mind your own business. How many babies did you say you'd adopted?


----------



## BS Filter

surada said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is insisting you have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if no one is trying to kill my family members, I shouldn't care about anyone else being killed?  Do I even need to explain what a piece of shit you sound like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably mind your own business. How many babies did you say you'd adopted?
Click to expand...

Oh, so we're supposed to kill babies that aren't wanted.  Spoken like a true nazi.


----------



## Dayton3

surada said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were NO justifications.. Iraq was crippled by 20 years of war and sanctions.. The US didn't crush Iran.. Are you confused about Iraq and Iran? You've never been to either, have you?
Click to expand...


Learn to read.


----------



## Dayton3

pknopp said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we have done in Afghanistan? Lol
> 
> Syria? Vietnam? Korea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Korea?    South Korea turned into a very stable,  highly prosperous democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it was before hand. Our intervening made no difference but we don't let that stop us.
Click to expand...


South Korea was a mess prior to the Korean War.


----------



## Dayton3

surada said:


> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayton3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Born ones do also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, except for those convicted of a capital crime
> 
> unborn children are guilty of nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor are those we drop bombs on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that?    You really think the U.S. bombs people just for the hell of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's to keep our 401k propped up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that dropping bombs has any connection whatsoever to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a better answer? No one else does. 20 years in Iraq, a country that did nothing to us, for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein and his regime was a direct threat to the stability of the region and thus our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he wasn't.. Operation Mass Appeal was set up in 1998 to demonize him. He Kept the Shia in line and Iraq was stable under the Sunnis. Actually, the Dual Containment Policy worked splendidly for 20 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Containment is a loser policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked beautifully.. After we invaded Iraq we made Iran ascendant. Stupid move ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policy failures in no way invalidate the justifications for the initial decisions.
> 
> Iran was always going to dominate the region unless the U.S. did what it should and crushed the Iranians once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like we have done in Afghanistan? Lol
> 
> Syria? Vietnam? Korea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Korea?    South Korea turned into a very stable,  highly prosperous democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The invasion of Iraq came from Clean Break Strategy in 1996 which was adopted by the PNAC.. ALL the oil men, the Arabs, historians, Diplomats knew it was a huge blunder. Cheney cooked the intelligence. Bandar was recalled because he couldn't influence Dubya not to do it. Its was one of the two or three major dumbass foreign policy moves the US has made.
Click to expand...


Utterly idiotic post on your part.    Saddam Hussein was an enemy of the United States.    He opposed the interests of the United States.    Thus he had to be removed. 

Not to mention his brutality and crimes against his own people which the U.S. should take action against  when it has the opportunity.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Talking Out The Ass "

* Sail A Fists Salafi **


Dayton3 said:


> Utterly idiotic post on your part.    Saddam Hussein was an enemy of the United States.    He opposed the interests of the United States.    Thus he had to be removed.
> Not to mention his brutality and crimes against his own people which the U.S. should take action against  when it has the opportunity.


The sad dam was an enemy of saudi hegemony and the bush was the saudi errand boy who made the us their bitches .

The sad dam was a baathist who promoted equal access to universities and employment , irrespective of gender , or sectarian affiliation , but he would not hesitate to brutalize those who attacked his state .

The saudis funded 9/11 , just as they had funded the billions for the expansion of wahhabism through lobby , through left wing disinformation and promotion of public ignornace about fictional ishmaelism , and through funding of madrassa and mosques for the same around the world .









						Ba'athism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_Baathism is based on principles of *Arab nationalism, pan-Arabism, and Arab socialism, as well as social progress. *I*t is a secular ideology.* _


----------



## Dayton3

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Talking Out The Ass "
> 
> * Sail A Fists Salafi **
> The saudis funded 9/11 ,



Not as an official government policy they didn't.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Semantics Of Public Opinion "

* Dealings In Acronyms And Formal Declarations **


Dayton3 said:


> Not as an official government policy they didn't.


Which government could survive with overt policy for illegitimate aggression ?

A law exists only because there is a greater state of an individual that is able to issue a reprise for violating positive or negative liberties as stipulated in a law .

This moniker is under a pretense that the middle east oil region directly or indirectly financed the marketing for illegitimate aggression according to edicts of tenets of creed in fictional ishmaelism to include continnuuing to promote an establishment of a global theocratic state and a fabled call it fate .

The humiliated and disgraced farcical farsi need to shed the pretentious supremacy of genetics and cultural hegemony of their arab dog masters , reclaim their parsi , light the fire temples of the phoenix , and restore zoroastrian mythology of the persian heritage .









						Twelver Shi'ism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_Twelvers believe that the Twelve Imams are the spiritual and political successors to the Islamic prophet Muhammad. According to the theology of Twelvers, the Twelve Imams are exemplary human individuals who not only rule over the community with justice, but are also able to preserve and interpret sharia and the esoteric meaning of the Quran. The words and deeds (Sunnah) of Muhammad and the Imams are a guide and model for the community to follow; as a result, Muhammad and the Imams must be free from error and sin, a doctrine known as Ismah or infallibility, and must be chosen by divine decree, or nass, through Muhammad.[1][2][3]

Shia believe in the Twelve Imams who are divinely inspired *descendants of Muhammad*. They must meet these attributes: nass (designation by the previous Imam), Ismah (infallibility), ilm (divine knowledge), Walayah (spiritual guidance).[96] The Twelve Imams are the spiritual and political successors to Muhammad, based on Twelver's belief.[97] It is believed in Shi'a Islam that 'Aql, a divine wisdom, was the source of the souls of the prophets and imams and gave them esoteric knowledge, called Hikmah, and that their sufferings were a means of divine grace to their devotees.[97][98][99] Although the Imam was not the recipient of a divine revelation, but has close relationship with God, through which God guides him, and the imam in turn guides the people. The Imamat, or belief in the divine guide is a fundamental belief in Shi'i Islam and is based on the concept that God would not leave humanity without access to divine guidance.[100]_


The current left wing socialism anti-racist racism is financed almost entirely by fictional ishmaelism adherents .









						Pan-Islamism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*Pan-Islamism*_ (Arabic: الوحدة الإسلامية‎) is a political ideology advocating the unity of Muslims under one Islamic country or state  – often a caliphate[1] – or an international organization with Islamic principles. As a form of internationalism and anti-nationalism, Pan-Islamism differentiates itself from pan-nationalistic ideologies, for example Pan-Arabism, by seeing the ummah (Muslim community) as the focus of allegiance and mobilization, excluding ethnicity and race as primary unifying factors. *It portrays Islam as being anti-racist and against anything that divides Muslims based on ethnicity.*






						Islamic socialism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_


----------



## Circe

JGalt said:


> It's not your body, it's God's. And neither can you shoot up heroin or sell your pussy on the street corner.


People do both those things all the time, though. So might as well add abortion to the list.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is insisting you have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if no one is trying to kill my family members, I shouldn't care about anyone else being killed?  Do I even need to explain what a piece of shit you sound like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably mind your own business. How many babies did you say you'd adopted?
Click to expand...


I just heard, "I can only win the argument if you stop talking!"

Your surrender is noted, and completely unsurprising.  You may tuck tail and slink away.


----------



## Rambunctious

There are at least 8 churches in every square mile in Arkansas....


----------



## Cecilie1200

BS Filter said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the alternative is death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are post born real children going hungry every night ...
> 
> (R)s vote to cut SNAP & medicaid some more  - 'cause  BIGCORP needs a bigger tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so they're better off dead.  Sicko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's their problem.  Any woman who would kill her own child deserves what she gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should have a vasectomy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, the people who shouldn't be having children are those who actually want those children to live.  Only those who kill their babies are fit to make them.
> 
> Brilliant logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many valid reasons why a woman shouldn't carry a pregnancy to term. You want that decision left to male religious fanatics or women and their doctors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the reason is inconvenience, that's a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's none of your business what the reason is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It  really isn't any of your business. Perhaps you should just exert your influence on your wife, mother, daughters and aunts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is everyone's business whether or not killing someone is legal.  Perhaps you should stop presuming to speak for all women, and just exert your opinions on your own life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is insisting you have an abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if no one is trying to kill my family members, I shouldn't care about anyone else being killed?  Do I even need to explain what a piece of shit you sound like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should probably mind your own business. How many babies did you say you'd adopted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so we're supposed to kill babies that aren't wanted.  Spoken like a true nazi.
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't actually mean anything beyond a typical leftist ploy of trying to silence any argument they can't answer, which is damned near all of them.  It's basically just surrendering and retreating, while trying to save face.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Sheltered From Challenge "

* Helping To Get Beyond Dysfunctional **


Cecilie1200 said:


> No, it doesn't actually mean anything beyond a typical leftist ploy of trying to silence any argument they can't answer, which is damned near all of them.  It's basically just surrendering and retreating, while trying to save face.


As a pro-choice republican , let me know which questions you would like answered about the constitutional basis of roe v wade , though you have likely reviewed those treatises on this issue .


----------

